# Leopard gecko eye colour



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Does eye colour in leopard geckos change as they mature? I'm asking as my 15 day old gecko has red eyes and I'm wondering whether he may be a RAPTOR? Obviously if the colour changes then I'm probably barking up the wrong tree but it'd be nice to know lol

I've got pics if needed 

Thanks for any help,
Jo x


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

yes they can change, very young albinos can apear to have solid coloured eyes, but at they mature they settle into their normal colour ranges. have you got any pictures of this baby? that'll be the easiest way for us to help with what morph it is.

also with eclipse eyes, they can change with age, develop more of less solid colour as they age. also the enigma gene causes orange eyes, which when young can apear solid orange the same as in very young albinos.

so the simple answer is yes, their eyes can change with age.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your Sunglow will no doubt be displaying red eyes because he`s an albino - and red eyes are pretty much par for the course. If his eyes are fully red (not just the iris - which obv expands in decent light) then you may have struck lucky! As Kirst says though - pics are always a good bet


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Hiya Kirsten,

Thanks again for a super fast reply 

I already know he's a sunglow, the red eyes just puzzled me but if they can change with age then I guess they probably will. Here's a couple of naff pics...


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, thanks for your reply too Funky


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Lego said:


>


this is an albino, not a raptor unfortunately, lol, but a gorgeous little stunner anyway. looks tremper albino to me, but a pic in sunlight would be best you can see a clear pupil and iris. whereas a raptor with solid red eyes, there is no difference between pupils and iris, you cant see it, lol. but you can also get partial solid eyes, sometimes known as snake eyes, where some of the iris is solid and some is silver with red viens.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you, that's very cool to know. Can't get my head round all these different morphs etc at all so I really do appreciate your help :notworthy:

They'll be plenty more pics to come lol, I want to have a record of how he progresses 

Would have been fab if he'd been a RAPTOR but I love him to bits anyway :no1:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

RAPTOR stands for Ruby eye Abino Patternless Tremper ORange. here's a body picture of my RAPTOR Nina










i'll sort out some eye pics for you to show you what i mean.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

very nice little one you have there


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

here's a picture of my RAPTOR's fully ruby eye










and a picture of her "snake" partial eclipse eye, so you can see what i was on about.









see how the pink and viens sort of bleeds into the solid red eye?


----------

